# Fujifilm finepix S9600. Whats Mods can i do to it?



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Ive got the stated camera, its about 3-4 years old now and recently iv really become fond of photography, ide love to go out and buy an SLR with all the bells and whistles but funds are alittle limited at the moment. Anyways, can i do anything to this cam to get it close to SLR eg lense change etc..

Picture of the camera...


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

To be honest, I would personally keep saving until you can get a DSLR rather than putting more money into the Fuji. You can still get great pictures from the camera but if it were me I would save the money you would put into the Fuji and put it towards a DSLR :thumb:

Photography is so expensive though, had to order few boxes of Fuji Crystal Archive and gone through about 15 rolls of 120 roll film in last few weeks, so need to stock up on more film soon. Not to mention everything else I need/want :lol:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Also isnt the S9600 fixed lens?? Im sure I did have this camera a while ago  My memories going I think lol


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, i understand about the 'saving and putting money towards DSLR', but if i wanted to what can be done to this camera?

Also with a fixed lens cam, cant you change the lense?

Im also looking for filters, anything that can do a wide range of stuff or can a single filter only do one job eg only be a uv filter or only be a polarising filter.. if that makes any sense!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

These are what is refered to as a bridge camera as its between a compact and a dslr.
The lens is fixed but has a good spread of magnification.
They can save you a fortune if they cover all you need as stops you paying £300 £400 a time on another lens.
I used to have a panasonic and loved it i got a dslr without ever using the bridge to its full ability.

The GE bridge cameras are prety decent.
http://www.warehouseexpress.com/buy-ge-x5-white-digital-camera/p1521065


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm sure the model you have is fixed lens so no you cannot buy new lenses for the camera but iirc the lens has a long focal range of 28mm - 300. Sorry I can't check on the forum on my phone at the moment.

Filters are a good option though. I always have a UV filter on my lenses to protect the glass as I rather replace a filter than a lens.
Also, depending on what photography your into buy some graduated filters (Cokin ones are a good start) These are great for getting a much more even exposure on a landscape shot for example. Also these filters can enable longer exposures by allowing less light onto the sensor so it is quite fun to experiment with long exposures, eg; blurred water etc etc. 

Hope that helps a bit  a pain to type on this phone for a long message :lol:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

No, this is a fixed lens camera and i too have had it for around three years or so.
Great camera with one disadvantage, the sensor is too small which means not very good low light shooting without using a flash.
Apart from that, it has one real ace up the sleeve, it can accept a threaded bulb release, very few cameras have that nowadays.

Kev


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok, the original lens is a super macro lens (i think?), does that mean a macro lens would be pointless?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

ADW said:


> Ok, the original lens is a super macro lens (i think?), does that mean a macro lens would be pointless?


You cant change the lens on it mate but it does have a pretty decent range of focal length as it is. Put it on manual and put in a large aperture (eg, f 2.8) and have a play if you want to do a bit of macro stuff. 2.8 is a pretty shallow DOF though. Just have a mess around with manual setting etc if you haven't already :thumb:


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok coool, thanx


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Edward101 said:


> Also isnt the S9600 fixed lens?? Im sure I did have this camera a while ago  My memories going I think lol


Yep, And you flogged it me before you slam it...... lol

Only playing buddy, doesnt all i want for now. :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Yep, And you flogged it me before you slam it...... lol
> 
> Only playing buddy, doesnt all i want for now. :thumb:


Ohh no dont worry mate I wont its a great camera  just have to use a 'full on' DSLR now. Have to say im using film more at the moment though  :lol:


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

I have one of these. To say I'm less than impressed is an understatement.

I'd save up pal


----------

